# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Ошибка при обновлении1С Бух (невозможно изменить код СВЗ)

## Mari_D

Прошу помощи! При обновлении 1с 77 Бух-я с 7.70.523 на 7.70.533 возникает сообщение : Невозможно изменить код счета СВЗ на СВЗ.01.5 ,т.к. существует счет с данным кодом. Действительно с плане счетов есть счет СВЗ.01.5 (Взносы в ТФОМС), но что теперь делать ИИ Причем в базах, где зп считатеся во внешней программе, таких проблем не возникло.

----------

